# What's up IM Forum Members



## JCrestBB (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey IM Members,

I am 24 y/o guy from SC.  Had a friend tell me to come join over here and keep a journal.  He said that I would get some great encouragement from the people here.  So I joined.  Have been in and out of the gym since I graduated from college with no real dedication or comitment, but that is all about to change.  It seems that in my first three years of having a real job I have grown and matured some.  So I am ready to throw myself into bodybuilding.  My ultimate goal is to some day win our state bbing show.  But just to be at the level to get on stage and COMPETE will be a great reward.  I want to learn all I can from the people here.

The pic is from July 2004.  I have gained about 20lbs of fat since then because of my lack of commitment and horrible eating habits.  I hope to get back to that pic and then even go MUCH further.

Please be sure to check out my journal when I start it.  Looking forward to make gains, growing muscle, losing bodyfat, and making it to the stage with all you guys and gals behind me.

JCrest


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey, welcome to IM!  Glad to hear about your goals.  We'll be sure to check your journal out in the near future.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2005)

JCrestBB welcome to IM!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 20, 2005)

Welcome...from Greenville, SC.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

welcome


----------



## MyK (Jan 6, 2006)

welcome to IM!


----------



## punch (Jan 8, 2006)

Welcome JCrestBB


----------

